
Ask HN: What odd/unusual/funny software licences have you come across? - yesenadam
Two that come to mind for me are the Do What The Fuck You Want To Public License:[0]<p><i>0. You just DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO.</i><p>and Floatator&#x27;s (a fluid dynamics simulator) licence[1], in part:<p><i>The purpose of this program is to remember the great days of my relationship with a person I was deeply in love with long time ago. By using this software, you implicitly declare your condolences about this breakup.</i><p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wtfpl.net&#x2F;<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;floatator.cichon.com&#x2F;
======
yesenadam
Well, it seems this was immediately removed from public view. Why?

~~~
grzm
It’s hard to know what you mean by “immediately removed from public view.” As
of this writing, it’s got its initial single vote.

From the FAQ:

> _”How are stories ranked?”_

>. _”The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story
was submitted. Comments in comment threads are ranked the same way.”_

> _”Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which downweights overheated discussions, and moderator
> intervention.”_

In general, it’s better to contact the mods directly via the contact link in
the footer if you Have questions like this. They’re the only ones who can
provide a definitive answer.

~~~
yesenadam
Thanks :-) Yeah, I've read that stuff. I meant, after about 2 seconds it
disappeared from the Ask page(s), couldn't find it anywhere. I'm not sure how
else to describe that. Maybe having 2 links triggered auto-removal? Well, must
have been, I guess, it was a matter of seconds.

